# No access to Huawei E160 UMTS USB Stick sd card [solved]

## justXi

Hi,

I have an "Huawei E160 UMTS USB Stick", the modem part works fine, but the internal card reader (2GB micro sd card) does not work, the kernel says: 

 *Quote:*   

> Jun  9 13:00:50 XI usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
> 
> Jun  9 13:00:50 XI usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> Jun  9 13:00:50 XI usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected
> ...

 

What can I do to get this working?Last edited by justXi on Sun Aug 23, 2009 1:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marstonis

Wishing to bump this. I could really use a solution here, too. Am assuming it would need switching back out of modem mode? (Would it hold it?)

-m

----------

## justXi

 *marstonis wrote:*   

> Wishing to bump this. I could really use a solution here, too. Am assuming it would need switching back out of modem mode? (Would it hold it?)
> 
> -m

 

I found a solution... 

Search for "initializers.c" in /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/storage/, and add/replace some code in "int usb_stor_hauwei_e220_init(struct us_data *us)"

```

        us->iobuf[0] = 0x1;

        result = usb_stor_control_msg(us, us->send_ctrl_pipe,

                                      USB_REQ_SET_FEATURE,

                                      USB_TYPE_STANDARD | USB_RECIP_DEVICE,

                                      0x01, 0x0, us->iobuf, 0x1, 1000);

 
```

hth.

works for me =).

----------

